# Incredible deal on duck decoys



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't imagine for the life of me why no one has snatched these up yet....crazy amazing deal.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=35770762&cat=225&lpid=&search=decoys&ad_cid=3

Yes I know this should actually be in the joke section.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I saw those yesterday. My brother still hunts with those exact same decoys. I can now see how weighted keels changed the came. I was sick of watching them flip over in the water from a slight breeze. The bad thing is, if you call people that believe they have gold and make a reasonable offer, they usually hang up or swear at you.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I bought both types of those decoys between 95 and 2000 brand new in store for 25 bucks a box that works out to 75 bucks for all decoys brand new. But to each his own maybe that's custom mud coating.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well considering I picked all of these up this week for less than that I would have to decline that offer.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Well considering I picked all of these up this week for less than that I would have to decline that offer.


blue wing teal decoys?? -O,-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> blue wing teal decoys?? -O,-


Smiley's...why would you even want a smiley to come within a mile of your set?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Let me know how you like them tanglefree pintail decoys. I've been wanting 6 sleepers.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> blue wing teal decoys?? -O,-


Yep, just got to know where to look for them.;-) and the other ducks could care less.8)
besides that for $20 a six pack you can't go wrong..........


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Let me know how you like them tanglefree pintail decoys. I've been wanting 6 sleepers.


Just pulled them out of the box and they seem to be a very solid decoy, and they look darn good too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Touching up a few more bluewinged teal decoys tonight.......


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Touching up a few more bluewinged teal decoys tonight.......


Are you sealing the paint when you're done?

And are you actually killing blue wings?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Are you sealing the paint when you're done? No, but I probably should. I just repaint them every couple of years
> 
> And are you actually killing blue wings?


 The kids have a better chance for BWT on the youth hunt, so I put them out for them. I do know someone that shot a drake BWT on the opener last year. I have seen a few around, and it certainly doesn't hurt to have them in a spread of decoys. The other ducks honestly don't care.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's one he shot last year on the opener.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

very interesting..


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Here's one he shot last year on the opener.


My dad shot one about 6-7 years ago on the opener, but it wasn't quite as colored up as that one. We were fairly new to waterfowling and didn't think much of it at the time. In all our hunts since then, we've only seen one other confirmed drake, which buzzed our decoys on a sunny November day in the Layton/Kaysville wetlands. We sent a few shots its way and didn't touch a feather.  Cool birds for sure.

We've taken a few other early season birds that may have been bluewing hens, but unless you have the two species side by side it's pretty hard to distinguish them.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I used to kill limits of teal with blue wings at Ogden Bay. They seemed to all be hens though. I was told they were cinnamon teal after my fourth trip there and about 25 of them later. So I still don't think I've ever killed one. I've watched a pair at OB during nesting season, but that's the only time I've ever seen a confirmed one. He was a nice drake.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My first duck ever killed at the ripe old age of 7 was a drake blue wing.....of course they were pretty common in Louisiana. I still love drake greenwings the best. Beautiful bird in full plumage


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> My first duck ever killed at the ripe old age of 7 was a drake blue wing.....of course they were pretty common in Louisiana. *I still love drake greenwings the best. Beautiful bird in full plumage*


you need to come on a late season airboat hunt then. we have access to them in droves. ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> you need to come on a late season airboat hunt then. we have access to them in droves. ;-)


Hey PM me anytime you need someone to show you how to miss them regularly, I'm in. :grin:


----------

